# New member



## Ed Burn (28/7/18)

Hi all, just joined. Looking forward to great vape chat!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (28/7/18)

Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/18)

Welcome to the forum @Ed Burn . You will find a great bunch of vapers here with a lot of info and advice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/18)

A hearty welcome to the forum @Ed Burn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/7/18)

Ed Burn said:


> Hi all, just joined. Looking forward to great vape chat!



welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/7/18)

Welcome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/18)

Welcome to the family @Ed Burn enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/7/18)

Welcome to the forum !! Always happy to see a new member from cape town !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nova (28/7/18)

Welcome and have fun!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog (28/7/18)

Welcome Ed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (28/7/18)

Welcome @Ed Burn 
Tell us what you vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (28/7/18)

Hi and welcpme to the forums. I am pretty nee here too  



That being said... how do i start a thread XD


----------



## Raindance (28/7/18)

Welcome Ed!



Modyrts said:


> Hi and welcpme to the forums. I am pretty nee here too
> That being said... how do i start a thread XD



Modysrts, Select the sub forum to post in:


Then click top Right:



That's it...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Modyrts (29/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Welcome Ed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you. Thanks


----------



## Bulldog (29/7/18)

Modyrts said:


> I love you. Thanks


And when were you going to tell me @Raindance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (29/7/18)

Modyrts said:


> I love you. Thanks


! Hhhmmm errr, OK! Thanks I guess. LOL.

Only a pleasure.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (29/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> And when were you going to tell me @Raindance


Sorry @Bulldog, it was one of those things one does not plan or mean to happen... Ships passing in the night, you know how it is.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

